# Lumagen New Radiance 2020 Video Processor



## ConnecTED (Jan 14, 2011)

Lumagen has announced the Radiance 2020 video processor.

The Radiance 2020 is essentially the (now retired) Radiance 2021, minus the COAX audio output and in a smaller case.

It has exactly the same video setup, processing and calibration feature set as the Radiance 2021.

Highlights

4x HDMI 1.4a inputs (max 1080p60)
2x HDMI 1.4a outputs (max 1080p60)
9x9x9 Linear-Gamma RGB CMS
Darbee DVP(TM) enhancement
Image-based auto input aspect selection
RS232 command port
Wired IR command input
12 VDC power supply
Case: 11 x 1.7 x 5 inches

Note that the Radiance 2020 is not rack mountable.

For more details visit: http://www.lumagen.com/testindex.php?module=radiance2020_details

After that new hardware release, I have update the 3D Cube Resolution Comparison Guide for the users to visualize the difference of calibrated color points precision over various cube resolution sizes between all available hardware solutions of pro industry & consumer market.

I have updated the 3D LUT Boxes / Video Processors comparison table page also with the complete spec. list of the available hardware solutions.

That comparison screens shows only the device features that are useful or can be used for HT use only (HDMI In-Out).


----------



## ConnecTED (Jan 14, 2011)

Owner's Manual for Radiance 2020 Video Processor is now available for download here: http://www.lumagen.com/testindex.php?module=manuals


----------

